# My door flower



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Saw one similar on Pinterest and came up with my own. Made with Deco Mesh and a big sunflower.


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

I LOVE it!!!!


----------



## collectordolls (Oct 27, 2013)

This is a big WOW you did a great job. It look real


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

I love it too.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Ur quik...I JUST posted this!


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

That is gorgeous and so cheery! Was it hard to do?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Looks great. I'll bet you get a lot of gawkers.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Bloomers said:


> That is gorgeous and so cheery! Was it hard to do?


Not very. I used a cardboard circle and attached the "tufts" with pipe cleaners thru punched holes. Stuffed the flower thru a big center hole. I did attach the leaves, from the flower, behind the tufts. I got the flower and mesh at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I make wreaths out of deco mesh but never saw one like yours. I love it. So beautiful and Springy. :thumbup:


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow so beautiful.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Really pretty!


----------



## Scruffy's Mum (Feb 20, 2013)

Sorry Bubba24, I think Deco mesh wreaths aren't very pretty but your sunflower is gorgeous and so cheerful.


----------



## Bernie01 (Aug 2, 2012)

This is enough to cheer anyone. It is stunning ,thank you for sharing . Love Sunflowers I have them in my garden they are always so cheerful.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Ohhhhh, that is SO beautiful...


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Looks so pretty on your black door. I love the combination of yellow and black. Nice job.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry. Double post.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful and bright.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## kathy0223 (Feb 7, 2015)

how beautiful and perfect for your door


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very pretty, makes it look like spring is here!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Very pretty! Perfect time of year for it.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

That is absolutely Lovely !! Fantastic !!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Love it...sunflowers are my favorite....such talent!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Fantastic idea and so nice and colorful - this is on my to do list - can change flowers with the season too!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Beautiful !


----------



## llc (Oct 17, 2013)

so cool!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Punkin51 said:


> I LOVE it!!!!


 ditto


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Great design, love it.... :thumbup:


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

That should kick Old Man Winter right out!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Sure says Spring!!!


----------



## Scruffy's Mum (Feb 20, 2013)

jeanne63 said:


> Not very. I used a cardboard circle and attached the "tufts" with pipe cleaners thru punched holes. Stuffed the flower thru a big center hole. I did attach the leaves, from the flower, behind the tufts. I got the flower and mesh at Hobby Lobby.


OK, being "craft impaired", could you give measurements and folding directions, please. I've never used Deco mesh - never seen it looking so good. Thanks


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful! I love sunflowers!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Looks great. I just love it. I would use that on my door and it is all wood (no black). I think it would look great on any door.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Scruffy's Mum said:


> OK, being "craft impaired", could you give measurements and folding directions, please. I've never used Deco mesh - never seen it looking so good. Thanks


My cardboard circle was about 8-10 inches, med size plate. I cut the mesh anywhere from 10" to 13", with curl side up I gathered from opposite corners and gave a half twist. I think I placed about 8 pieces around closest to the center, 2 holes side by side using pipe cleaners to attach. The mesh lays across the circle this way. 2nd round was about 10-12 pieces closer to the outer edge and the holes are now poked center to edge (opposite the 1st round)..this way the mesh lays more side ways around the circle. The flower, with a 90 degree bend, was poked thru a hole in the middle and held in place with wide wrapping tape. I taped a pipe cleaner to the back for a hanger. I attached the leaves from the flower in the same way as the mesh...just cuz I had them and what the heck. I stapled another circle of thinner (cereal box) cardboard to the back to cover the mess. 
When it was rainy and cold last week, I wondered if the cardboard was gonna hold up...so far, so good.
Hope this is understandable. Enjoy.


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

jeanne63 said:


> Saw one similar on Pinterest and came up with my own. Made with Deco Mesh and a big sunflower.


You marked it as it is on your back door! Why??? It is so BEAUTIFUL: Why not put it on your front door! Anybody about to ring your door bell or knock will automatically be in a sunnier mood after seeing this. Perhaps the mailman will be so enthralled that he will deliver your bills to the neighbour down the street and not your house. LOL


----------



## Scruffy's Mum (Feb 20, 2013)

jeanne63 said:


> My cardboard circle was about 8-10 inches, med size plate. I cut the mesh anywhere from 10" to 13", with curl side up I gathered from opposite corners and gave a half twist. I think I placed about 8 pieces around closest to the center, 2 holes side by side using pipe cleaners to attach. The mesh lays across the circle this way. 2nd round was about 10-12 pieces closer to the outer edge and the holes are now poked center to edge (opposite the 1st round)..this way the mesh lays more side ways around the circle. The flower, with a 90 degree bend, was poked thru a hole in the middle and held in place with wide wrapping tape. I taped a pipe cleaner to the back for a hanger. I attached the leaves from the flower in the same way as the mesh...just cuz I had them and what the heck. I stapled another circle of thinner (cereal box) cardboard to the back to cover the mess.
> When it was rainy and cold last week, I wondered if the cardboard was gonna hold up...so far, so good.
> Hope this is understandable. Enjoy.


Thank you so much. I'll take a trip to Hobby Lobby. I'm in Greenville, SC - today in the 80's, gorgeous day and Thursday in the 40's.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Great job! So sunny!


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

Makes me happy looking at it.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Ontario Silk said:


> You marked it as it is on your back door! Why??? It is so BEAUTIFUL: Why not put it on your front door! Anybody about to ring your door bell or knock will automatically be in a sunnier mood after seeing this. Perhaps the mailman will be so enthralled that he will deliver your bills to the neighbour down the street and not your house. LOL


Did I misspell? It's on my black front door.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Scruffy's Mum said:


> Thank you so much. I'll take a trip to Hobby Lobby. I'm in Greenville, SC - today in the 80's, gorgeous day and Thursday in the 40's.


Good luck...I did buy the flower and mesh at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## judyaa (Mar 7, 2013)

Very striking. Love it.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Cool!!!


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

IT IS SIMPLY GORGEOUS


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Diane1945 said:


> IT IS SIMPLY GORGEOUS


Thank you :lol:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Well that is stunning. You live so close to me I feel that I should drive up and buy one from you.

It is really beautiful.

Please PM me if can share the pattern with me.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Nicely done.


----------



## Mainah51 (Mar 20, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL!!! Looks like spring.


----------

